# Multi user ?

## vibidoo

Salut

Je suis vraiment un newbi en système Linux , mais je suis assez content de la Gentoo car avec elle j'ai pus installer un système assez complet avec lequel on peut tout faire comme sur un système Win__dows.

DVD , AVI , Firewall , ssh , Mozilla ...

Mais maintenant je voudrais m'attaquer à Openoffice pour faire un peu de bureautique et surtout dans un proche avenir , travailler que sur du 100 % linux .

Dans le guide d'install de OpenOffice , il y a un partie install en Multi-Utilisateur . Et la je me suis  dit que j'avais fait toute mes installations en tant que root .Et oui j'étais trop fasciné par la facilité d'installation de la Gentoo . J'en étais arrivé à oublier l'essentiel , configurer un système pour la secrétaire ( quand j'en aurais une ) qui utilisera juste une application bureautique .

Donc j'ai emergé superadduser et créer mon pote toto .

Mais une fois que je me logue sous toto , je peux vraiment rien lancer ( Alsamixer , kdm , niet niet) .

et Bien sur toute les permissions des répertoires (Tmp , mnt ... ) sont pour root.

Comment doit on faire pour utiliser les applications en tant qu'utilisateur normal ?

Y a t'il un how to sur ce sujet ?

J'ai parcourus Linux.org et lea-linux.org , ils parlent plus de l'aspect administration système .

Merci d'avance

----------

## Nectroom

Salut,    bienvenue sous Gentoo-Linux  :Smile: 

et chapeau !!! car faire sont entré Sous GNU/Linux directement avec une gentoo 

peu pour pas mal de monde sembler très compliqué  :Very Happy: 

pour ton problem de Users  la première chose à faire est d'éditer ( en root )  ton  fichier /etc/group  

et de verifier que ton user est bien ( si tu le souhaite ) dans le group "wheel" 

( permet à cet user de se loguer en root par la commande su + pass root ) 

et dans le goupe users .

pour ton problème de de permissions  en fait en tant que simple utilisateur par defaut tu ne peux que lister les repertoires de ton systeme et avoir 

les pleins pouvoirs que dans ton repertoire perso (  /mnt/toto dans ton cas ),

tu peux changer ça mais je te le déconseil !!!  ( oui ça change  un peu de windows  :Very Happy:  )

pour ce qui est des appl là c' est encore une fois suivant les permitions mais celle d'execution dans ce cas  

et par defaut kdm n'est executable qu'en super utilisateur.

Le plus simple c'est de lancer kdm en root puis de te loguer grâce à lui en toto  puis quand 

tu veux "emerger" qqu chose de te loguer en root par su .

Bonne chance  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

 :Very Happy: 

Je suis rentré directement sous Gentoo car je trouve le nom hyper sympa et j'adore le LOGO à la PACMAN   :Wink:  .

Et surtout avec une partition boot non active on est cencé pouvoir toujours booté 

J'ai quand même mis 3 semaines avant d'être à l'aise .

KDM 

j'ai lancer le kdm en boot 

```

# rc-update add xdm default

```

Dans /etc/group

wheel::10:root

j'ai modifié en 

wheel::10:root:toto 

mais j'ai pas  l'impression que c'est bon car quand je me loggue sous avec toto

j'ai une interface vide ou presque , il y a juste quatre petite icone rectangulaire en haut a gauche 

client list ,session log

chekpoint , shutdown

----------

## hook

1. excuse ma francais ...c'est seulement mon 4eme language  :Sad: 

2. utilise GDM ...c'est plus joli que KDM  :Wink:  et plus simplistique d'organiser

3. je suis tres fache ...mais je me ne peut convenir a quoi j'ai fait pour faire GDM agir   :Embarassed:  ..mais c'etait quelquechose tres simple ...car ausi tu meme peut decouvrir  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

Hi hook 

thanks for your answer , but you can explain me in english .

As I resume in french 

I am a newbi in Linux and Gentoo .

BUt since 3 weeks I success to get a full system working under linux as working under Windows ( dvd , mozilla , mutella , alsa good sound, ...)

Now I would like to install Openoffice , before to do that I am wonder how to manage a multi user system.

Because in the future I expect to install Gentoo linux system into my company and get simple user to use only openoffice , internet and so on.

The problem is that I didn't find any good multi-user guideline to lead me . Do you know one ?

Nectroom friendly explain me how to get a user to launch intoo KDM interface .

So I did modify my etc/group as :

wheel::10:root:toto

toto is my end user guy

----------

## hook

pas de probleme  :Smile:  ...je esais ecrire francais, parceque ce n'est pas poli d'ecrire/parler englais dans un forum francais  :Smile: 

tu pouvais ecriver francais sans problemme, je comprends bien, mais ecriver...c'est un completement autre problemme  :Smile: 

tu as KDM instale, n'est pas vrai?

pour commencer, emerge superadduser -c'est un scripte (programme) pour ajouter les users, et est plus utilisable que adduser  :Wink: 

ok, tu as un "user normal" ...as-tu (comme toto) l'access au sound et autres choses?

le seul differance entre single-user et multi-user est qu'on peut utiliser plus de users ...c'est ca  :Wink: 

...un tip: utilise toto toujours!! et n'utilise pas root, hors c'est inevetable!!! ...root est le dieu du systeme et pouvait deleter tout 

autres question?

p.s. GDM est vraiment plus joli que KDM et il a aussi une interface plus simple que KDM

----------

## vibidoo

En fait j'ai déjà superadduser 

mais j'avais installer toute mes applications sous root .

Donc comment accéder à mes applications sous toto ?

----------

## DuF

le fait que tu install tes applications sous root ne doit pas systèmatiquement t'empêcher de les exécuter en tant que user, sous gentoo les PATH sont différents entre root et les users, donc peut être les applis ne sont pas dans le PATH de toto alors qu'il peut qd même les exécuter.

Pour OpenOffice, moi c'est root qui l'a installé dans /opt mais ça n'empêche pas mon user duf de l'exécuter sans problème.

Le fait d'appartenir au groupe wheel permet simplement au user qui appartient à ce groupe de pouvoir faire un su pour se logger en tant que root.

----------

## vibidoo

 :Sad: 

Et je vais ou pour modifier les PATH des users ??

----------

## Tucs

Toutes les applications doivent être installées en root je te rassure, car il doit copier les fichiers dans /usr/local/... qui n'a la permission en ecriture que pour le root.

Pour OOo (OpenOffice.org), tu dois faire en root :

./setup -net

Cela aura pour but d'installer Openoffice en multiutilisateur.

Ensuite pour chaque utilisateurs : 

./setup

qui doit se trouver dans /usr/local/OpenOffice.orgxxxx/

Cela aura pour but de faire les liens entre le repertoire home de ton utilisateur

et les différents fichiers de OOo.

Un répertoire OOo sera crée dans ton home directory ou tu pourras lancer OOo.  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

Je voulais installer openoffice  plus tard .

( l'install en elle même semble bien documenté)

Car si déjà j'arrive pas à entrer dans KDM en tant que utilisateur toto

J'arriverais surement pas à lancer l'install de Openoffice

----------

## hook

si je comprend la situation:

KDM se commence en start-up et si tu s'enscris comme root dans KDM pour commencer un X session, ca ne va pas? mais si tu t'enscris comme toto le X commence normalement?

----------

## vibidoo

non c'est l'inverse 

avec root , c'est ok  :Laughing: 

avec toto ça va pas du tout !!!!!!!!

----------

## hook

hmmm ...quel erreur gagne-tu? (regardes /var/log/XFree*.log)

----------

## vibidoo

j'ai pas d'erreur 

j'ai pas accès à aucune application . l'interface kde est vide

----------

## hook

rm -R /home/toto/.kde

....c'est une solution  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

dans mon repertoire toto ( /home/toto)

```

# ls -a

.XMS-toto          .bash_profile            .twmxKYQSR              .xsmVqSVAT

.Xauthority        .bashrc                   .wmrc                 

.ICEauthority      .bash_history           .prxhBypLM            .xsession-errors

```

je n'ai rien qui concerne .kde    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hook

comme root 

```
kill kdm 
```

comme toto 

```
startkde
```

 ...tu devrais entrer un petit wizard pour kde  :Smile: 

----------

## vibidoo

non il me permet pas de lancer startkde

 y a t'il un HOWTO sur la gestion des applications pour  end users ?

----------

## hook

 :Wink:  ...j'ai trouve le problemme: dans /etc/goup tu doit changer de "wheel::10:root:toto" a "wheel::10:root,toto"  :Wink:  ...et essais encore un fois  :Wink: 

----------

## vibidoo

merci hook 

c'est bon .

Mais , connais tu  un bon guide (how to ) sur la gestion des utilisateurs ?

----------

## hook

essais (<- is that the correct form?) http://www.linuxdoc.org ...c'est aussi en francais  :Smile: 

----------

